# Broken or Dislocated wing



## Missyjre

Leila was trying to follow me to the kitchen yesterday morning and about halfway there she screeched and spiraled from the air.. when i got to her.. Her wing was sitting wrong. more forward and down lower than the other. I called both of the local avian vets and neither of them can see her until monday. I called the other closest avian vet which is about 3 1/2 hours away and she's out on vacation until the tuesday after next. I've removed all of her perches except for her rope perch which I put at the bottom of the cage and moved all of her bowls and water bottle down to the bottom as well, so she doesn't have to climb. I feel so horrible for her. Like I just have to let her sit there and suffer. I'm working all weekend and can't drive any further away. 
I feel so bad. I opted to not have her wings clipped because I didn't want to take that away from her and now here we are. It looks miserable. She looks so sad and I'm afraid to even touch her because I could hurt it more. This is horrifying. Does anyone know what kind of damage a wait that long could do to her?


----------



## roxy culver

I'm not sure about the damage but it's not your fault. If they can't see her there's not much you can do but what and make her comfortable. I'm not sure but I think some added heat might make her feel better. I know for sick tiels, extra heat is needed. And I don't see why she wouldn't like some scritches, it might make her feel better as long as you don't touch her wing. She didn't run into anything when she hurt herself? Tiels were meant to fly, it's ok that you wanted to give her that. Accidents happen, at least you're trying.


----------



## Missyjre

I have a heating pad under her cage to keep her nice and cozy and she's in a good area with no draft. I'm positive she didn't hit anything I heard her do her lil flock call and turned to hold up my hand for her to land on so I was watching. It's like that wing just gave out. My vet had a cancelation so he's going to be able to see her tomorrow morning so at least she won't go all weekend untreated. I've been tossing her little fleece sorta snuggly thing in the dryer every now and then for a few minutes so it gets all warm and when I put it back in she cuddles up real close on that same side that the bad wing is... That's the only time she's not all fluffed up. Maybe the heat relaxes it a bit.


----------



## srtiels

Most likely she way have sprained a muscle. What I have done it the past when this has happened to mine is to fully extend the wing several times, just in case the bird also popped out the shoulder joint.

What helps with pain is 1 baby aspirin (OR, a cheap generic aspirin) dissolved in a pint of water and used for the drinking water for a coupe days.


----------



## tielfan

I found a list of avian vets in the St Louis area at http://www.examiner.com/parrots-in-st-louis/healthy-parrots-101-finding-an-avian-vet-near-you (scroll down to the bottom of the article). If you call them all you might find one who offers emergency services or can get you in today with a regular appointment.


----------



## Missyjre

Thank you tielfan for the list! I was able to get her into one of those clinics on thursday to be seen. She has a small fracture up near the "shoulder" joint and a pretty bad sprain. They wrapped her up he said we'd just have to wait and see about whether she'd fly again or not. I really want for her to be whole. I think everyone wants that for their pet. But if she doesn't.. she doesn't and I'll do whatever to make sure she's still fullfilled. She is eating really good again and was even pacing the front of her cage when I got up this morning ready to come out and get scritches.


----------



## tielfan

Good, I'm glad you were able to get her some quick medical services. It's horrible when your bird needs treatment RIGHT NOW and the vet doesn't have an opening for three days. I hope she makes a full recovery!


----------

